
23M Chess Players vs. 100 Remote Developers: An Interview with CEO of Chess.com - Riphyak
https://youteam.io/blog/23-million-chess-players-vs-100-remote-developers-an-interview-with-ceo-of-chess-com/
======
chesscom
Hello HN! Erik from Chess.com here. Happy to answer any questions. If you are
interested, when you are done reading the interview above, you can learn more
about how we run our company here: [https://www.chess.com/blog/erik/how-chess-
com-s-100-person-v...](https://www.chess.com/blog/erik/how-chess-
com-s-100-person-virtual-team-works-together)

~~~
noir_lord
How come with all your resources lichess has a better user experience?

I don't mean that in a mean way but as a chess playing programmer they just
do.

Their iOS and Android apps are similarly better.

